
Show HN: Automatic access to certificates from any ACME-based CA - 4x3l
https://godoc.org/golang.org/x/crypto/acme/autocert
======
valums
Does this package only support HTTPs domain validation? Would be nice if it
would help with DNS based validation as well.

I'm using github.com/hlandau/acme/acmeapi at the moment, but the API isn't
documented well. Their command line client is better, but library is more
convenient when you have custom storage for certs.

Also a question for someone who has it running in production. What is the best
way to handle TOS updates? Do you just setup some notifications when this
happens or accept automatically? I'm not sure how often this happens, but the
last update was this month.

~~~
4x3l
sorry, wrong click. my reply is above.

------
4x3l
This package currently supports TLS-SNI challenges. Nice thing about the
package is it has no dependencies outside of Go standard packages.

I would accept TOS automatically, but it package makes you do so explicitly. I
believe TOS changes are very infrequent.

